
I built a map, chart and news feed for COVID19 - chovy
https://virusoutbreak.wtf
======
MaBeuLux88
Hi, I also built a dashboard using MongoDB Atlas and MongoDB Charts. Here is
my blog post about it: [https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/tracking-
coronavirus-news-...](https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/tracking-coronavirus-
news-with-mongodb-charts). You can find my data import script in my Github in
the blog post. I also gave more details in a comment and another blog post in
on the way around this topic. Feel free to use it to feed your MongoDB
collection with fresh data :-).

------
ddingus
Nice. And appreciated!

------
willcate
Excellent

~~~
chovy
Thanks. I'm planning on adding more data. Just a prototype right now. I'm
realizing client side fetch doesn't work so well for 3rd party feeds.

I am building the backend in Koa/node/mongodb

